# Additives for SPS growth and if so what?



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

My SPS growth is not what I would like to see. Its slow and some of my SPS loose color over time and then have had STN. Some smaller frags are doing well in color but growth is very slow. A couple stags ok but again growth is slow. 

I'm wondering if I'm missing something and was thinking about trying Korallen-Zucht Pohl’s Xtra Special but its expensive and I'm not even sure if it will work.. 

I use Reef Crystals and change about 10% water 3 times a month. 
I'm running GFO, 1 cup changed monthly on a slower flow just enough to barely tumble in a vertex reactor. Maybe cut GFO volume in the reactor down? 

I also have Cheato in the fuge on reverse daylight. 

I just tested and water is as follows

Cal. 450 ( dose with litermeter)
Alk 8.0 (does with litermeter, pretty stable)
Mg 1200 (a little low so I will add some mg salts to bring it up)
Phos. 0 with Hana
Nitrate between 5-10 hard to really tell maybe closer to 10 when reading Salifert test from the side of the vial.
PH 8.2
Temp 80

Running 2x 250W MH plus 4 T-5's about 13 " above the water level. 

I do get a film of Algae on the tank glass after about every 2 days. 
I feed once per day Mysis, or flake and pellets plus a small square of Nori approx. 1.5"-2"sq for the tangs.


I don't have a test for Potassium and was also thinking maybe that might be the missing link. 

Any ideas and what additives have you tried with success?

thx
dave


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you trim your cheato? What Colors are lacking? Potassium is more or less for blues. You test iodine?


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thoreffex said:


> Do you trim your cheato? What Colors are lacking? Potassium is more or less for blues. You test iodine?


No I have never trimmed the cheato, its pretty thick. Why trim it , I have not read any info on why people trim or thin out?

I don't have an iodine tester.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

I had a bit of a STN problem so I was questioning everything and when I looked at the massive clump of cheato the bottom it was all crusty and with in a couple of days after trimming it the tank rebounded. So I think dieing/rotting cheato is not good IMO.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

It doesn't look like any of the cheato in my fuge is dying off on the underside, but I guess it cant hurt to trim some so I will give it a go. 


Anyone else have thoughts or experience on additives with success or are they not worth it? 


Adding Iodine, Potassium or strontium for eg.? I would think its best to test these first to see if the water is lacking but three new test kits would set me back another 100 bucks and if the results are fine then I have test kits just sitting aro.

Trying to get that secret balance that some SPS guys have found and there tanks look awesome.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Dont waste your time and money testing those other things. Get those nitrates down, try to get as low as possible. The better the husbandry the more your sps will like you.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

How long has the tank been established for? What's your flow like? Nitrates are a bit high but nothing crazy. I think you shouldn't be any higher then 5ppm.

As for gfo, too much isn't good. You should be shooting for 0.03 p04. Sps do need p04.

Do you clean your sand bed?

Remember Sps can be finicky, I also find they go brown when they stop growing. What's you photoperiod like?

And I would trim the cheato, without trimming it you are never exporting nutrients. I always tumble mine or flipped it every so often.

You don;t need additives. Just the big 3 is more then enough.

-dan


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 to the previous 2 posts....esp to what Dan (deeznutz) mentioned...don't be too aggressive w/GFO. You can stunt chaeto growth, limiting NO3 uptake w/o enough PO4.

JM2C


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback.

I pulled out a bunch of cheato and cut the flow back a lot on the GFO. ( just changed it out a few days ago so I didn't really want to take some out or stop entirely and waste it.) I will test things an a couple days but don't expect much change if any. 

I was thinking about the Nitrates, and options to help get them lower this might be the missing pc.
Biopellets, I like the sound of this one but initial set up with a reactor is expensive for 150+ gallons. 

Vodka or vinegar dosing, the daily maintenance is a bother and i'm not really sure I understand the process to get it started but might be worth trying. So many different opinions what is the most reliable method? 

Add more cheato in a second tank? or a deep sand bed run in the dark? I built a nice stand at the side of the display and was intending to try a deep sand bed but again not sure of the success. (room for a small tank 11wx22L up to 14''H, I tried to find a standard Tupperware container but either to small or too large so custom acrylic tank is needed to maximize space)


I don't vacuum the sand, I have 3 tiger conch and snails plus a wrasse that help somewhat here. I'm not sold on the vacuuming idea in a reef tank just yet. Guess I'm old school on not disturbing the sand bed idea. Sand is aro 2-4inch depth. 

MH Lights are on 8 hours T5's 10 hours. 

Thoughts on any above approaches?


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm gonna tag along just to see what everyone is doing.. I had a little bit of a problem but nothing serious.. I haven't tested in a while so I think I'm gonna do that tonight to see where I'm at.. I don't usually do water changes either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

How big is your chaeto refugium and what do you use for lighting as well as flow rate? IME, most are running refugiums w/enough light but too low of a flow rate. One should be aiming for ~5-10x turnover rate.

Let your fuge do the work .

JM2C


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I only have a hang on the back CPR refugium.. A lot of growth being produced and a lot of life in it.. I've only clipped it once really


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

wtac said:


> How big is your chaeto refugium and what do you use for lighting as well as flow rate? IME, most are running refugiums w/enough light but too low of a flow rate. One should be aiming for ~5-10x turnover rate.
> 
> Let your fuge do the work .
> 
> JM2C


My Fuge is small like most sumps. 16x11x8"H, also has 4+" of fine sand. I have no idea on the turnover rate, it gets some overflow from the main return pump plus I have a small fluval 101 pump for additional circulation along the sand bed. Maybe it could use a little more flow, I would have to adjust the return valve to allow more into the fuge vs the display. (using a herbie method on this tank so its finicky making any adjustments)

Lighting is just a 5000k 6w LED from home depot on a clip on reflector socket, seams to work well as no browning at all and the cheato its a deep green.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Might have missed something but what kind of lighting do you have over your display?


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Might have missed something but what kind of lighting do you have over your display?


250W Metal Halide x2 and 4 T5's, 13 inch above waterline. Bulbs are 9 mths new still, 8 hours a day on MH and 10 hours per day on T5's. Tank is 30" deep but and the SPS bases sit approx. 10-12 inches below water.

It would be nice to have a Par reading. I did raise the Light fixture 1 Inch last week from 12" to 13" Inch above water line thinking maybe it was a little close but I don't think 1 inch in height would make to much difference and its a small change.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Seems like your lighting is fine. I would surmise to say that its something with the water chemistry but anything specific I wouldn't be able to tell you. I would try reducing the GFO first, I've heard of people having problems with it affecting their SPS and zoanthids.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

I like to add Lugols solution once a week. From what I've read iodine is absorbed as a method of healing. It is also suppose to produce red colors. Lugols solution is potassium iodine. I also like poly labs polyp booster, it is a great product. I also feed my corals brs reef chile a few times a week. I believe the export and import of nutrients is important.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok I'll chime in, a have a few SPS as we'll and the slow growth that you experience is normal. I have a handful of SPS that was added last year as a frag and I can tell you they are still frags. However some SPS do grow fairly well. When you say you have slow growing SPS what timeline are you talking about, 1 month, 6 months and so on. 

As per additives less is more. I've tried most of what you've mention and I never really see any quantifiable results. Currently the only thing that I have in my system is a skimmer for filtration. No filter sock, GAC, GFO or even fuge. The only thing that I add is two part Ca + Alk + Kalk as part of the ATO. 

At the end of the day what SPS are looking for is stability.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the reef roids and poly labs polyp booster as well.. I dose the 2 part Ca + Alk from bionic.. Keeping everything stable is the biggest thing to try to do.. I've seen sick rides tank as I have grabbed a few frags off of him when he puts together a frag pack and his tank is immaculate.. It is definitely the centre of attention that's for sure.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry sweet ride lol.. My mistake, having a conversation with someone and trying to type a message is kinda difficult keeping everything in the right conversation lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I decided not to try any additives for now but still interested if anyone else has noticeable improvements using specific ones with details as I might try later.

I am going to add a second fuge 24L"X11WX14H and have it sit just above DT so the flow drains right into the display. I will add more Cheato and maybe 3" of sand/crushed coral> hope to reduce Nitrates some more and also get a POD and Amphipod population going to feed the display.

(BTW ordered New Fuge from JT)


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh very nice.. I'm in the market for a fuge as I have never had one.. I add the lugols iodine every other day and it seems to help with mushrooms and I'm sure with other ones.. But you can't add anymore than what is suggested.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

To lower nitrates I can recommend Nitraguard.
Coral additives: I am only using Trace Elements, but I am researching Zeovit.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah I used nitra guard and it was awesome.. I need to get another pack to refill mine.. Need to test nitrates again tonight.. Was sitting at 20 for some reason so I did a 10% WC so gonna test again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

